# GHOST Powerkid 20 Zoll Boy leichter tunen?



## chica1982 (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Kleiner hat heute sein neues 20 Zoll MTB bekommen. Er ist zwar 123cm groß aber kommt bei den gestesteten 24Zöller (Scott, Cube, Orbea, Bergmont) mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden. 

Das Bike wiegt ja 10,5 kg. Nun würden wir es gerne noch leichter machen. Hat dies jemand von euch schon erfolgreich umgesetzt? wenn ja wie?

Überlegungen:
- Neue Reifen? Schwalbe Moe Joe? Wenn ja welche Gr. 1,85 oder 2?
- Kurbel kürzen? ( Sitz ist ganz unten und er kommt mit den Zehenspitzen auf    den Boden)
- leichter Seitenständer
- leichterer Sattel


Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2013)

Bei den Reifen die 1,85er: Spart 100g (330 zu 380g) und das Rad kommt insgesamt einen Tick tiefer. Bei den anderen Teilen: erstmal alles einzeln wiegen und schauen was Du leichteres in der Teilekiste hast oder günstig zu besorgen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chica1982 (17. März 2013)

Danke! Im Keller ist nix, da wir eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung haben ;-) aber ich denke mit bissle Unterstützung hier klappt dass. Weiß denn jemand was die Reifen original wiegen? Bzw. Wie bekomme ich das OHNE abmontieren heraus?


----------



## Diman (17. März 2013)

Wenn im Keller nix ist, dann wird es teuer und wenn du keine Ahnung hast würde ich Ghost verkaufen und ein leichteres Rad kaufen.


----------



## chica1982 (17. März 2013)

Diman: die leichteren Bikes sind wesentlich teurer. Und jetzt wieder verkaufen und ein isla oder Kania kaufen führt zum Verlust. Isla liegt bei 389 und Kenia bei 499... Dann lieber nächtens Jahr ein sehr leichtes 24er. Ich denke durch einfache Umbauten legen wir unter 100 Euro nd Minus 1000g. Das isla können wir zudem net Probe fahren :-(


----------



## Taurus1 (17. März 2013)

Kaniabike Twenty 399 , nicht 499 !

Reifen: Kenda Faltreifen oder Schwalbe MoeJoe, evtl. Schwalbe Blackjack
1,75er Reifenbreite reicht.
Sattel, evtl. auch Sattelstütze
Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau
Pedale

Das wären Teile, die man für relativ wenig Geld und mit wenig Schrauberkenntnissen tauschen kann, um Gewicht zu sparen.

Vielleicht noch Schaltwerk und Kette, evtl. Kassette.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2013)

Muss Diman zustimmen: wenn keine Teile und wenig Ahnung vorhanden sind, wären 100 Eur mehr für minus 2kg wirklich gut investiert. Nun ist es scheinbar zu spät, ich würde mich wie von taurus empfohlen aufs Nötigste beschränken. Reifen, Pedale, Lenker, Stütze, Sattel, Schaltwerk.

Am meisten brächte wohl eine Starrgabel. Sie muss allerdings von der Einbauhöhe passen und der Umbau erfordert etwas mehr Geschick als der Wechsel eines Lenkers... (Isla und Kania sind zwar nicht nur, aber vor allem auch deshalb so viel leichter)

Wegen der Kurbel: wenn die wirklich zu lang ist, sollte eine kürzere dran. Dann kann man auch gleich nach einer leichteren schauen.

Ob sich das alles lohnt, wenn Du für nächstes Jahr sowieso ein leichtes 24er planst, solltest Du ev. nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Flaneur (17. März 2013)

Also ich halte das Vorhaben, mehr als ein Kilogramm am Bike fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ mit "einfachen MaÃnahmen" abzuspecken, fÃ¼r sehr ambitioniert.

Aus eigener Erfahrung - ich schraube gerade an einem Bulls Nova Team 20" - liege ich schon mit kurzer 120er Kurbel, Innenlager, Kassette, Kettenblatt darÃ¼ber und habe dabei nicht primÃ¤r Leichtbau im Sinn, sondern reines Funktionstuning.
Beim Schrauben kann ja aber neben dem SpaÃ an der Sache und etwas Erfahrung auch noch passendes Werkzeug hilfreich sein...

Wie trifi70 schon schreibt, steckt sicherlich das meiste Einsparpotential im Austausch der Federgabel und wenn man das alles zusammenrechnet, wirkt sich der mÃ¶gliche Verlust beim Verkauf des jetzt ja noch neuwertigen Ghost sicherlich noch am gÃ¼nstigsten aus.

Aber was will denn der Junior..?  Wollte er genau das Rad gerne haben und hat Freude daran oder tut er sich nun schwer damit (=>Fehlkauf)? Ich denke, Motivation und SpaÃ am Fahren wiegen die einen oder anderen Gramm am Bike sicherlich mehr als auf...


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2013)

Reifen bringt am meisten, Lenker Vorbau und Pedalen bringen auch viel. Aber mit 100,- kommst Du da nicht aus. MowJoes kosten dich doch schon mal 30, Pedale wohl auch noch mal soviel. Dann ist für Lenker und Vorbau nicht mehr viel drin. Und das bringt IMHO keine 1.000g.

Ich würde die Reifen tauschen, davon hat der Kleine am meisten und dann nächstes Jahr was leichtes kaufen...


----------



## Taurus1 (19. März 2013)

Mein Vorschalg bei 100 Euro Budget:

Reifen MoeJoe ca. 30 Euro ca. 300-400 Gramm Einsparung geschaetzt, ausserdem geringerer Rollwiderstand als Original Grobstollige Reifen
XT- oder SLX -Schaltwerk ca. 30 Euro ca. 100 Gramm Einsparung (Original ist bestimmt Tourney oder Alivio/Acera?)
Pedale ca. 30 Euro ca. 50 -150 Gramm Einsparung je nachdem wie schwer die Originalen sind
Ansonsten haben Sattelstuetze und Sattel haben dann meiner Meinung nach noch grosses Einsparpotential bei ueberschaubaren Kosten und kleinstem Schrauberaufwand. 
Alles andere kann man schwer sagen, ohne die Originalteile und Gewichte zu kennen.

Alles in allem kommst du mit 100 Euro vielleicht auf 500 bis 600 Gramm Gewichteinsparung, wenn du auf Schnaeppchenjagd gehst und gut planst. Musst dann aber vorher die Originalgewichte kennen.


----------



## kumpel01 (4. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

für meine Tochter hat der Osterhase diese Bike gebracht:






Das Kind ist happy mit ihrem ersten Mountain-Bike, der Umstieg von Rücktritt auf 2 V-Brakes hat problemlos funktioniert.

Nur die Schaltung funktioniert für sie nicht. Das Schalten in die schwereren Gänge klappt, wenn's aber leichter werden soll für den Uphill ist der Revo-Shifter (viel) zu schwergängig.

Was meint ihr, liegt das eher am Shifter oder am Schaltwerk?
Grüße aus Fahrenbach,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2013)

Der Shifter ist recht leichtgängig. Auf kleine Ritzel funzt ja auch.

Das Schaltwerk hat ne Feder, die recht stramm spannt. Grund: auch bei versifften Zügen, muss die das Schaltwerk noch auf die kleinen Ritzel ziehen.

Schau ma die Züge an: keine engen Radien oder gar Knicke und gut geschmiert und leichtgängig?

Wenn die Züge ok sind, ev. höherwertiges Schaltwerk ausprobieren.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. April 2013)

Ich habe bei meiner Tochter am Kaniabike Twenty ein älteres XTR Schaltwerk verbaut, welches eine inverse Schaltlogik hat.
Heißt: Die Kette wird von der Feder auf die großen (einfachen) Zahnkränze gezogen, das 'runterschalten auf leichte Gänge geht dann einfacher.
Allerdings stimmt die Anzeige am Drehgriff dann nicht mehr; 8 ist der leichte und 1 der schwere Gang. Das ist ihr aber ziemlich egal.
Ist ein älteres XTR RD-M953, welches ich sehr günstig hier im Forum bekommen habe.


----------



## kumpel01 (4. April 2013)

Hi und danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Züge ok sind. Ist ja auch erst ne Woche alt, das Bike. Radien sind auch ok.

Zum Shifter: Er geht auch meines Erachtens in eine Richtung recht schwer.
Vielleicht kann ich mal an einem Vergleichsbike mit anderen Komponenten testen. 

Werde mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Taurus1 (4. April 2013)

Hänge doch einfach mal den Schaltzug aus und probier dann die Leichtgängigkeit vom Schaltgriff


----------



## trifi70 (4. April 2013)

Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk mal trennen hätt ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen. Der Revo sollte dann in beide Richtungen etwa gleich schwer bzw. eher leicht gehen.

Ich hab mal ein paar Schaltwerke durchprobiert. Neumodische Shadow gingen am schwersten. Das billige Shimano Tourney ging vergleichsweise leicht.

Invers dachte ich auch mal dran. Theoretisch erhöhen sich die Kräfte, um auf kleine Ritzel zu schalten (Gegenkraft der Schaltwerksfeder). Die Kraft zum Schalten auf größere Ritzel wird dafür definitiv geringer. In Summe sollte es sich auf eine kindgerechtere mittlere Kraft einpendeln. Probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht. Am Funtrailer haben wir einen Shimano Revo SLRS43 mit Tourney Schaltwerk. Das bekommt unsere knapp 4jährige in eine Richtung gut, in die andere "fast" bedient. Insofern bin ich optimistisch, dass es am 20er, wenn es in 2 Jahren soweit ist, auch ohne Handstände funktionieren wird.


----------



## trolliver (9. April 2013)

Wenn es zu schwergängig ist, dann liegt es eher am Schaltwerk, was, wie oben bereits geschrieben wurde, works as designed. Daß die nötigen Kräfte für ein Kind, für ein Mädchen zumal, zu hoch sind, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Eine Alternative wären die zwar unergonomischeren, aber leichter zu bedienenden Drehgriffschalter. Man hat aus dem Handgelenk heraus mehr Kraft als im Daumen oder Zeigefinger.

Was wird jetzt eigentlich aus dem Ghost von Chica? Daß man ein neu erworbenes Rad nicht gleich wieder mit Verlust verkaufen möchte, leuchtet ein, fiele mir auch schwer. Ich würde auch in erster Linie nach dem Kind gehen. Fühlt es sich wohl darauf, fährt es gern damit? Dann würde ich in Anbetracht der geplanten Neuanschaffung in einem Jahr nicht viel (evtl. nichts) investieren. 10,5 kg finde ich jetzt auch nicht abnorm viel mit Federgabel. Unserem Kleinen haben wir als erstes Rad mit zwei ein schwereres zugemutet, worauf er super gern fuhr.

Was mir an dem Ghost auf dem Bild wieder auffällt, ist das zu hoch angesetzte Tretlager. Oder täuscht der Eindruck?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moidan (9. April 2013)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> für meine Tochter hat der Osterhase diese Bike gebracht:
> 
> ...



nach dem motto *"geteiltes leid ist halbes leid"*

meine *tochter* hat auch auch vom *osterhasen* das *selbe bike* bekommen
und wir haben auch *die selben problem*

insofern hänge ich mich hiermal mit interesse an

lg,max


----------



## kumpel01 (9. April 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Was mir an dem Ghost auf dem Bild wieder auffällt, ist das zu hoch angesetzte Tretlager. Oder täuscht der Eindruck?
> 
> Oliver



Wie würde man feststellen, dass das Tretlager zu hoch angesetzt ist?
Und gleich noch eine Frage, da hier immer vom Kurbelkürzen geredet wird: Wie ermittelt man die richtige Kurbellänge? Wobei das bei den Kids wohl aufgrund des einzukalkulierenden Wachstums immer ein Kompromiss sein wird, oder?


----------



## trolliver (9. April 2013)

Wenn die Tretlagerwelle höher liegt als die gedachte Verbindung durch die Achsen beider Laufräder, ist das Tretlager tendenziell zu hoch (abhängig noch vom SAG eventuell vorhandener Federelemente). Normalerweise liegt sie leicht niedriger als jene Verbindung.

Die Kurbellänge ist immer ein Kompromiß, auch für uns Erwachsene. Die meisten MTBs haben doch 170mm, egal ob der Fahrer 1,60m oder 2m mißt. Die wenigsten kümmern sich darum. Für Kinderräder liegt die meist verwendete Kurbellänge für ein 20"-Rad bei ca. 125mm. Man kann sich da gut an den Islarädern orientieren, deren Kurbellängen sind auf der HP angegeben. Ansonsten gibt es Informationen im Netz, z.B. hier.

Kurbeln zu kürzen ist was für Spezialisten, kann man auch machen lassen, kostet um die 30 Euro und lohnt eigentlich nur bei älteren hochwertigen Kurbeln, die man noch hat. Man kann kindgerechte Kurbeln auch kaufen.

Oliver


----------



## kumpel01 (12. April 2013)

So, heute gab es kurzfristig die Möglichkeit für meine Tochter ein Trek mit Sram X3 Griff und Schaltwerk zu testen und siehe da, Schalten in alle Richtungen ging absolut problemlos...


----------



## trifi70 (12. April 2013)

Hm, sollte es doch einen Grund haben, dass Isla Sram statt Shimano verbaut?


----------



## Taurus1 (12. April 2013)

Habt ihr schon die Leichtgängigkeit der Züge bzw. vom Schaltgriff getestet? Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk abmachen und Gängigkeit des Zuges testen, und auch den Schaltgriff. Drehgriff oder Trigger?
Wenn der Schaltzug ab ist, auch mal das Schaltwerk von Hand bewegen.
Wenn die Räder neu sind, würde ich auch mal beim Verkäufer nachhören. Vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem.


----------

